# BlacknWhite with selected Colour???



## Bafana (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw in the photo themes section that this was a recent topic...I think it looks awesome!  Is this done in Photoshop?  Ive just got photoshop and only know how to click the icon and get into it...my knowledge stops here   

Please tell me its easy to do...well at least dont tell me its difficult


----------



## Bafana (Jan 14, 2005)

Ive found the section for this...dont mind me.


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

Bafana said:
			
		

> Ive found the section for this...dont mind me.



That's ok.... :LOL:   I was just gonna tell ya, we don't do PS in the "alternative photographic techniques" section.   The operative work here being "photographic".      

Go have fun!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah dont bring no photoshop mess in here 


Were the crazy folk of the forum :LOL:


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yeah dont bring no photoshop mess in here
> 
> 
> Were the crazy folk of the forum :LOL:



And damn proud of it, too!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

You know it, sistas! :mrgreen:


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 18, 2005)

and the answer to your question is yes. I attempted to try it, unsuccesfully on a  rose. Ive been using photoshop for 3 years. Although it was about that time ago I tried that. But I shouldnt imagine it to be that hard. You need to selcts the area you want in colour, make it a new layer and desaturate everything else, unless you want to give it a single tone?


----------



## mistakendavis (Jan 18, 2005)

i am crazy...


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 18, 2005)

jup


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2005)

mistakendavis said:
			
		

> i am crazy...



Don't say it like it's a _bad_ thing, MistakenDavis....    [Off topic] I've always enjoyed your handcolored images.   You do good work.  [end off topic]


----------

